

How to hire hackers - jpgjb
https://gun.io/blog/how-to-hire-hackers/

======
acron0
Usual shallow, rubbish peppered with quotes from PG and DHH - such as the
famous “Never hire anyone to do a job until you’ve tried to do it yourself
first.” which makes me cringe so bad.

